

MySQL server memory usage troubleshooting tips - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2014/01/24/mysql-server-memory-usage-2/

======
druiid
If I may, one additional thing that I found which helps a lot with memory
issues as relate to MySQL: Use jemalloc or similar. Essentially I brought a
system which killed off the MySQL service every few weeks in OOM, to running
faster than ever and never having memory issues.

That isn't to say it's a substitute for full troubleshooting, but as a first
step, using a different malloc routine can sometimes help quite a bit!

------
isalmon
I usually use this tool:
[http://www.mysqlcalculator.com/](http://www.mysqlcalculator.com/) It's not
perfect by any means but gives you a pretty good idea

~~~
morgo
Yeah, the MySQL 5.6 defaults are quite different to the ones mentioned here.
Also:

\- the query cache is now off by default (but 1M)

\- innodb_additional_mem_pool_size no longer applies.

\- some of the per-session variables can actually allocate more than once (or
not at all).

\- There is fixed memory allocated for performance_schema per thread.

------
legohead
wget mysqltuner.pl

